# Removing Exterior Metal Screws



## longdraw (Feb 26, 2011)

I am trying to get the lower aluminum trim off my trailer well in the process I stripped the Double Square Exterior Metal Screws out soI cut a slot in the head of the crews and still can't get them to turn,what do I need to do add a little heat too the head of the screw,or what


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I would just get a drill bit that is pretty close in diameter to one of the ones you pulled and drill out the screw and break it off/punch it out, etc.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

If your not putting the lower lower aluminum trim back on, (which in most cases is a fancy stone gaurd) then simply take a makita grinder and buzz the heads off. You could remove the trim and vise grip the remaining shank out. Or if your painting the trailer ground the shank down as well. Now if and when you put the lower section back on, drill as close to the edge of the original hole as poss. and pop rivet an aluminum rivet in that has a large enough head on it to cover the old hole. maybe 1/2" head on an 1/8" rivet. The only problem I see with the drill bit drilling method is that your most likely dealing with a steel screw in an aluminum surrounding. The bit will skate off the steel shank and want to go through the softer aluminum. Let us know how you made out. And post some pics of your finished rig.
Cut'em


----------



## longdraw (Feb 26, 2011)

Lets just say getting them square heads out are a pain in the @ssssss,,went threw several #2 square bits working on this trailer but it is done and here you go,,,new stoneguard ,rims & tires,fenders and pretty decals


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

for anyone else attempting to do this, snap-on tools makes the correct bit for those screws


----------



## longdraw (Feb 26, 2011)

flight cancled said:


> for anyone else attempting to do this, snap-on tools makes the correct bit for those screws


 What bit?? I might buy a few


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

well my dad is a snap-on rep. its the one that all trailers use i believe its the 8 point one. best part is its guaranteed for life! break it and you get a new one


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice Job! Looks Great :beer:


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

flight cancled said:


> well my dad is a snap-on rep. its the one that all trailers use i believe its the 8 point one. best part is its guaranteed for life! break it and you get a new one


Thats why Snap-On is all we use. Costs 5 times as much but they never break. And when they do we get new ones!


----------

